# Freeman 23 Gauge Pinner



## woodmaker

I have this same nailer, found it for $26.00 but don't remember where from. I've had it for two years and have had zero issues with it. 1" nails work fine for me and I haven't needed anything longer than that in all this time.
Like you said, well built.


----------



## NormG

Great to hear, they are well built


----------



## MarkwithaK

I forgot to mention that this comes with a 7 year warranty.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for your review. I've been thinkin of gettin a 23 gauge nailer for a while. I may indulge in one o these. Sounds affordable.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

I wish more commpanies would start making 2 " micro pinners for resonable price.


----------



## croessler

I have the exact same pin nailer and have been very happy with the performance not to mention the price point.


----------

